# How do I attach moss to bog wood?



## Matt Warner (29 Jun 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking at sprucing up my piece of bog wood that's been in my tank since day one. I want to have the whole thing covered in moss, probably java moss. What's the easiest and most mess free way of attaching it until it attaches itself? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2012)

If you can take the wood out then I'd say good old superglue will do the trick. That's what I've done. Far less hassle than trying to use Cotten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jun 2012)

Hi Alastair, yes I can take the wood out. Will the super glue be safe with the fish? Where is best to put the glue, on the wood and the stick the moss to it?


----------



## adamhawk (29 Jun 2012)

To be honest I use fishing wire and it works a treat, long as its the good ole plastic stuff and not old lead line.


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jun 2012)

Hi, how exactly do you use fishing line to hold the moss in place? I know this is the most popular way, but the moss breaks up into pieces, so how do you prevent this? Do you tie it on in big clumps or small pieces? Cheers


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair, yes I can take the wood out. Will the super glue be safe with the fish? Where is best to put the glue, on the wood and the stick the moss to it?



Hiya matey, 
It's harmless once it's dry mate, I've put it on a few spots on mine, a teeny amount onto the wood then dab the moss on and it's done. 
Or you could use Cotton or fishing wire but I find it way too time consuming. I find you can spread the moss better too with the glue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jun 2012)

Thanks very much for the tip Alastair. I will probably get some kind of moss and a bottle of super glue soon then and give it a try. I was thinking of maybe attaching some java fern to the wood too.


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Thanks very much for the tip Alastair. I will probably get some kind of moss and a bottle of super glue soon then and give it a try. I was thinking of maybe attaching some java fern to the wood too.



Works as good with java fern too, ive done my needle leaf and bolbitus with the stuff too.


----------



## adamhawk (29 Jun 2012)

Just to answer the question you just tie the moss around the object you want it on, multiple times until its fixed well enough. Once it has settled after a month, you can simply cut the line free.


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Jun 2012)

Thanks Adam for the advice. I bought a pot of anubias this morning and attached it to the bog wood. It looks good and hopefully it won't take too long to root. I used plastic cable ties to hold the plants in place which seems to work well.


----------

